# water pumps



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

http://www.thatpetplace.com/mag-drive-250-water-pump-10ft-cord
what do you guys think i have a overflow of 350gph the pumps rated for 360gph but i have a head loss of 5ft and im prob gonna put a valve on the plumbing.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Just make sure you throttle the return and not the intake. Throttling the intake can damage the pump.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

can you please elaborate grogan


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Im talking about putting a ball valve on the return pump. It gives you precise control over your flow rate. So even if you had a 500gph pump you would be able to cut it down to the desired flow. You only want to ball valve the return line coming out of the return pump not your drain line (overflow line).


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

sweet thanks for the info good to know


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

If you were to restrict your overflow line (with a valve) significantly more than the rate of your return pump you will flood your display tank.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

I might get something with a little better head pressure rating/GPH. If you have a for sure 5 Ft. head pressure and its max is 7 Ft., I would go a little stronger, because a lot of times these guys over rate their pumps, just like they do with filters and other equipment. Not to mention, on most models you can tone down the flow if you need to, but max is your max, and you cant do anything about that, I would look for something slightly stronger.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

@jl i know im not restricting my overflow im restricting my return and thanks tech il prob get something aroung the 400gph range possibly stronger


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

I was just stating a general fact in accordance with what grogan said... 
Ehiem Compact pumps give you the option like AT said to dial back output. They have three different levels its pretty useful.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

ehiem ill look into them ill listen to u and use flexible tubing for both return and drainage to help keep the noise down


----------



## Aquarist (Oct 30, 2012)

Your going to want a pump in the 500-600gph range if your head Loss is 5ft. I have a danner mag 9.5 on my 90g which the overflow is rated at 600gph. 6ft of head loss. Throttle back a return pump more than 40% just using more power up and making the pump work harder.


----------

